# LO's 'replacement' is born...



## Surreal

... And there is only a four month difference in their ages. FOB's wife gave birth at 30 weeks. He didn't take long to knock her up, after he realized I wouldn't have anything to do with him, mm? Kid's even now his 'namesake'. Guess he's now got at least one son with his last name...

Is it sad that I'm so annoyed and sickened over it? How does someone forget and 'replace' their own son, with another... ?:nope:


----------



## purplerose

OMG hun that is totally sick as. :hugs:

Really this guy need to in the words of Jeremy Kyle "Put a thing on the end of it." What a total absloute Wanker. 

You and LO are 100000% times infity better of without him. :hugs:


----------



## birdiex

:hugs:


----------



## kirst1805

You are better off without him, Thats sick. :hugs:

xx


----------



## teal

:hugs:


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: what an awful man!


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs:


----------



## LucyintheSky

Wow, what a loser!


----------



## littlekitten8

:hugs::nope: What a complete loser. I don't understand how someone can replace their child! You are both better off without him.


----------



## v2007

OMG, does his wife know?

V xxx


----------



## Surreal

v2007 said:


> OMG, does his wife know?
> 
> V xxx

Yup, his wife is aware. She found out when I was five weeks pregnant, when he told her. He had me convinced he was separated -- apparently not!!

She wasn't going to have any more children. Apparently he changed her mind by getting me pregnant. :growlmad:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: You and your LO are doing great without him anyway! x


----------



## Rhio92

Forgot to say :haha: How the f*ck can some practically forget about their first child after another is born? :nope: x


----------



## angelpkj

i know a lad who did pretty much the same
he got his gf pregnant then finished her then got a new gf and started trying for a baby!trying!not even an accident 
his first child is now 4 months old and his gf is 5 months pregnant!
horrible that some people could do that
i know that the lads gf who's pregnant couldnt handle the fact that he had another child to someone else so think that played a big part in it which is sick that people can go round bringing new lifes into the world like some game


----------



## Surreal

I know we're definitely better off without him, as he's not the type of man I want influencing my son... but damn, can't he care one iota for his previous children? Is he that damn heartless that he can't even make an effort? Last time he even bothered to contact me, was back in July. I told him to leave me alone until after LO was born, because that's what his wife told him to do.

He is aware for surei t's his son, though, and knows about him... he had to go in and do a DNA test, back in February, for child support. He's not working, though, so... no benefit from that. :growlmad:



angelpkj said:


> i know that the lads gf who's pregnant couldnt handle the fact that he had another child to someone else so think that played a big part in it which is sick that people can go round bringing new lifes into the world like some game

Does the guy even acknowlege his four month old, or no? I think that was FOB's wife's intent, too -- give him a boy, so he'll forget about my LO. No idea if she's "jealous", but considering they started trying right away? And she harassed me until I blocked them both on my e-mail and Facebook? ... Yeah...


----------



## billy2mm

sounds like they are just as bad as each other! 

you and lo are worth 1 million of them!


----------



## sophieee18

What a dickhead!!!!!

There was rumors going around when Alfie was 4 months old that FOB had got his new girlfriend pregnant. After he had told me 'he's not ready to be a dad' and completely abandoned Alfie. I know exactly how disgusted you feel, but fortunately for me, these were only rumors. 

:hugs: 

You both are a million times better without him!

xx


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i totally understand how you would be feeling.

my worst fear is that fob will go and knock up the woman he was two timing me with the whole time. and i know he's going to.


----------



## MrsKippling

:hugs: what a vile man x


----------



## TwilightAgain

That is disgusting. He doesn't deserve to be called a father! :growlmad:


----------



## kittycat18

What a complete and utter loser. You are better off without him :hugs: xx


----------



## SophiasMummy

I know how u feel hun, kind of my LOs dad is with someone else who was pregnant when I was and her baby was born a week before my LO he spends everyday with her daughter and buys her things etc yet if I ask him for money for sophia he says he doesnt have any, hes only seen sophia 8 times since she was born didnt bother to visit her when she was in intensive care or anything so basically his gf's baby is his replacment eventhough it isnt even his :(


----------



## lucy_x

A friend of mine did this too his ex GF.
She had his baby at 14, Against her fathers wishes. And he f**ed off.

A year later, his current GF gives birth to a daughter.

He doesnt even know his sons name, Nor does he care to know.

makes me so sad so big :hugs:


----------



## Surreal

lucy_x said:


> A friend of mine did this too his ex GF.
> She had his baby at 14, Against her fathers wishes. And he f**ed off.
> 
> A year later, his current GF gives birth to a daughter.
> 
> He doesnt even know his sons name, Nor does he care to know.
> 
> makes me so sad so big :hugs:


See, I just don't get this.. How, HOW do you possibly forget, and never acknowledge a child you've had? Wouldn't the child your with remind you of the child your not with?

I know I'm better off without him, I just saddens me that my baby's father doesn't give a rat's ass. I swear to Heaven, I'll never get men, and how easily they can brush their own kin under the rug... :cry:


----------

